# Suche Bilder wie diese:



## nentus (22. Juni 2003)

Ich suche Bilder wie diese:







Am besten natürlich ohne Coypright.


MFG, Nentus ;-)


----------



## Jan Seifert (22. Juni 2003)

[LINKS] Stock-Photography  
Und vor der weiterverarbeitung prüfen, die die (C)-Bestimmungen sind.

MfG


----------



## Martin Schaefer (22. Juni 2003)

Hi nentus,

ich hab deine Frage mal in das Fotografie-Forum verschoben.
Eine gute Antwort hast du ja bereits bekommen.

Übrigens gibt es keine Fotos ohne Copyright, weil jeder Fotograf
grundsätzlich das Urheberrecht an seinen Fotos hat. Das kann man auch
nicht verkaufen oder sonst irgendwie loswerden.
Es gibt aber lizenzfreie Fotos, wo der Fotograf auf eine finanzielle
Abgeltung für das Nutzungsrecht verzichtet.
Soviel kurz zu der Begrifflichkeit. 

Gruß
lightbox


----------

